# Scab under chin :(



## Konakuer (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone. I hope you can help me... I just noticed my hedgehog has a scan under his chin... It's quite large, and I'm not sure how could it be caused. He lives alone, with fleece bedding in a large plastic container. He likes to sleep under it though, and he doesn't have a wheel yet, so I'm not sure if he tries to escape at nights (though it's impossible because of the plastic). 

Should I worry about this? I don't reallt trust vets around here and good ones are too far away. It doesn't seem to hurt him and he's 3 1/2 months old... I will leave some pics but my camera is horrible.


----------



## alstewar (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks (as much as I can see from the picture) that he has scraped the "pimple" they all have under their chin. Does your bin have the lid (modified for ventilation)? Hedgies have escaped from what seem to be impossible circumstances, and chances are without a wheel he is bored enough to try his hardest. Does he have any toys in his cage? Check to make sure there are no plastic "burrs" or sharp residues left from when the bin was made... Typically, hedgies will "dive" under their liners if they are not warm enough or its not dark enough....


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, poor guy! Since it's scabbed over though, you probably don't have too much to worry about - it'll probably heal on its own.  If you're worried about it becoming infected, you can put a small amount of triple antibiotic ointment on it to help kill any bacteria, but it shouldn't need it at this point.


----------



## Konakuer (Jun 5, 2012)

alstewar said:


> It looks (as much as I can see from the picture) that he has scraped the "pimple" they all have under their chin. Does your bin have the lid (modified for ventilation)? Hedgies have escaped from what seem to be impossible circumstances, and chances are without a wheel he is bored enough to try his hardest. Does he have any toys in his cage? Check to make sure there are no plastic "burrs" or sharp residues left from when the bin was made... Typically, hedgies will "dive" under their liners if they are not warm enough or its not dark enough....


Yes, it's that pimple. Nope, I didn't put the lid, but thanks for telling me, I will modify and use it. I will buy him a wheel asap too. He doesn't have toys, just a hiding place but the entrance is big so it's not completely dark, I think I will change it for a hiding pouch and hope he doesn't bury under the fleece any more. There are no burrs, I'm guessing he rubbed his chin against it or against the "walls" and it harmed him?



LizardGirl said:


> Aww, poor guy! Since it's scabbed over though, you probably don't have too much to worry about - it'll probably heal on its own.  If you're worried about it becoming infected, you can put a small amount of triple antibiotic ointment on it to help kill any bacteria, but it shouldn't need it at this point.


Yes, it doesn't seem infected or anything, and I didn't notice anything yesterday so I think it happened really fast... Maybe he heals quickly, I will just wait and see what happens tomorrow, I will borrow him my other hedgies wheel for tonight and a hiding pouch.

Thank you both for replying... I'm mostly worried about how could it happen. He's quilling right now but I'm not sure if the quills could harm him... I think I worry too much about my hedgies


----------

